# Police Dog Killed During Search



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/22044552/detail.html#










"Harris County Precinct 4 deputy constables said several people broke into a home on Sterling Stone at Stone Bluff Tuesday night.
Deputies caught one person, but several others ran into some nearby woods.
Dogs were brought in to search for the suspects. During the search, one of the dogs, a 4-year-old Czech-German Shepherd mix named Bleck, was found dead.
Officials said they believe Bleck caught a juvenile suspect as he tried to hop a fence.
"Unfortunately, the other suspect came up behind the dog while he was trying to detain the juvenile and grabbed the dog from behind and literally choked him to death," said Capt. W.H. Wieghat with the Precinct 4 Constable's Office.
A necropsy is being conducted to determine the exact cause of death.
Officials said the dog's handler and members of the department are taking the death very hard.
"It's been a rough time for all of us, I tell you," said Wieghat. "(His handler) worked with the dog 40 hours a week, went home with him. It's just like losing your child."
The home invasion suspects were eventually captured.
Officials said they have not received a confession from the suspect accused of killing Bleck, but two others have identified him as the culprit.
Investigators said they believe the suspects, including two 19-year-olds, a 21-year-old, a 17-year-old and a juvenile, are linked to other burglaries in the area.
The suspect could be charged with interfering with a canine, which is a third-degree felony, but the constable's office wants the charge upgraded.
Additional burglary charges are expected to be filed."


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh, how sad! I hope they prosecute to the fullest extent of the law. The dog was a police officer.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh by the way one of our great community leaders, quanell x, is now making this into a race issue(which he always does). He is trying to justify the criminal's behavior because they are black. He said the murderer was justified in defending/protecting his brother from the police dog.

...but of course speaks nothing of the victims of the burglaries/past burglaries or the laws that these criminals broke.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i hope the phrase 'great community leaders' is not a serious statement.

i wonder what the necropsy results will show. it almost doesn't seem possible to strangle a full grown german shepherd dog trained to be a police k9.

in any case, how very, very sad for his human partner and family.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

"Interfering with a canine" ???????? What kind of ridiculous charge is THAT for killing a dog? That doesn't even come close to what this person did! Makes it sound like he stood in front of the dog blocking him from entering a building.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katielizi hope the phrase 'great community leaders' is not a serious statement.
> 
> i wonder what the necropsy results will show. it almost doesn't seem possible to strangle a full grown german shepherd dog trained to be a police k9.
> 
> in any case, how very, very sad for his human partner and family.


I was definitely being sarcastic!

Here is a video on the subject that explains more:

http://www.khou.com/home/Deputys-dog-dies-during-search-for-suspects-79991167.html

This info is being passed around now:
http://shovedtothem.blogspot.com/2009/12/shame-on-you-houston-channel-13.html#links

"I am asking ALL of my facebook friends to blog on Channel 13 News Houston's website in reference to the loss of K-9 Blek. Channel 13 news helicopter was asked to remove themselves from the immediate search area 3 times last night. They refused in order to get their story. They got their story. The story could quite possibly have read that the suspects were immediately captured. Instead, we are grieving for one of our own. Communication is key to survival. The Channel 13 helicopter flew so close overhead that neither James, Ted or myself could speak to each other without yelling at the top of our voices. This direclty affected Ted and James from communicating with Blek, and helping us locate him. It could have been any one of use who lost our lives in those woods last night. I feel we ALL need to take the time to let the NEWS MEDIA know our extreme displeasure with the means in which they will go to get their story, especially when it affects the lives of so many. Please demand they issue a public appology to the Law Enforcement community, but more specific Deputy Ted Dahlin and his family. This is my opinion and request only. It does not represent any request made by my office or the Administrators of my office. God Bless-"


The press release is here:
http://www.cd4.hctx.net/PRESS%20RELEASE%20K-9%20BLEK%20DEATH.pdf


More about the dog:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6790106.html

For more than three years, a Czech-German shepherd named Blek chased down hundreds of suspects and always came back to his handler, Harris County Precinct 4 deputy constable Ted Dahlin.

Last week Blek ran into a wooded marsh in north Houston in pursuit of several burglary suspects, unable to hear Dahlin's commands because of a search helicopter hovering just above the tree tops.

When Blek did not come back, Dahlin and other officers began searching for him.

“My lieutenant and sergeant found him,” Dahlin said. “My sergeant met me before I got there, held me back, and gave me a hug. I knew at that point what happened.”

The dog, officials said, had been strangled by one of the suspects.

Standing at the scene Monday, Dahlin said the 5-year-old dog was his best friend and a reassuring presence for the officer, his wife and their two children.

“He was doing his job,” Dahlin said. “Am I happy about what happened? Of course not. But, I'm proud that my dog did his job.”

Cornelious Harrell is accused of choking the dog Dec. 22 after police interrupted a burglary. The 17-year-old is charged with burglary and interference with a police service animal, a second-degree felony punishable by a maximum of 20 years in prison if convicted. Harrell remains behind bars in lieu of a $20,000 bond.

In court Monday, prosecutors said Harrell choked Blek from behind after the dog cornered his 15-year-old brother.

Harris County Assistant District Attorney Sharon Chu told state District Judge Denise Collins that police interrupted the brothers and three other males involved in a burglary in the 1500 block of Stone Mesa.

Xavier Roberts, 19, is charged with burglary. An unnamed minor is charged with burglary and interference with a police animal. Charles Henry, 19, and Reginald Wayne Hale, 21, both were charged with hindering apprehension.

Harrell's attorney, Sylvia Escobedo said she is still investigating what happened.

“I know that emotions are running high about the death of the canine, but whether my client is responsible has yet to be seen,” Escobedo said.

Dahlin said he and Blek had a special bond.

“It's a big commitment, not just for the handler, but for the dog as well,” Dahlin said. “They say the dog picks the man. The personality of the handler is the dog's and vice versa.”

Blek was trained to find people and sniff out explosives, Dahlin said. He estimated that Precinct 4 spent about $13,000 for the dog and the training.

Dahlin said he often reminded fellow officers that a canine's job is to step in front of danger.

“He was my best friend and my partner, but there's a reason we have them,” Dahlin said. “There's no piece of property worth your life or mine. I'd much rather send the dog in and, God forbid, something happen to them, but better them than us.”

More than three years ago, Dahlin spent six weeks in Indiana learning how to handle the dog. That included speaking commands in Czech.

“I'm somebody with a Texas twang accent trying to speak Czech to a dog whose been listening to a bunch of Europeans — I'm sure he struggled as much as me, if not more.

“I learned how to train him and he learned to train me,” Dahlin said. “He was the smarter of the two of us, I can guarantee you that.”


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Blek was a police officer just as the humans.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There is a difference in the laws between a police officer and a police K-9. I don't know where the notion that killing a K-9 brings the same punishment of killing a police officer started but it is a very common belief. I know of no state where someone can be put to death or receive life imprisonment for killing a K-9.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

That is so sad. My heart goes out to the family and the officers. It makes my heart heavy. What I don't get is how a full grown GSD could be strangled? Is there more to the story??


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Georgia upgraded cruelty to animals last year to a felony. How could killing a police dog NOT be a felony in any state?

Sad.


----------



## gary72 (Dec 7, 2009)

i think killing a police dog should be like killing a cop? that sounds fair to me


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

how horribly sad ... but, as someone who has had their dog murdered, I firmly believe he should be punished severely.
Willfully, maliciously murdering a dog is as bad as killing a human in my opinion.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: StryderPup What I don't get is how a full grown GSD could be strangled? Is there more to the story??


same here, i find that a little hard to believe, especially a trained K-9


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone know for sure the Blek was strangled? He could have been hit in the head, stunned and then strangled. How big are the men that did this? Did they use a rope or chain? It appears there were two of them.

I think a huge, huge point is that the news helicopter would not back off so the police could communicate. They are going to get more people killed.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if the dog was wearing a collar, just slip a hand under while twisting and lifting the front legs off the ground. having a second person there it probably wouldn't be that difficult.

otherwise, a belt or even a thick branch off the ground...

they said in the article that they were charged with a 3rd degree felony for interfering with a police dog. perhaps another count of animal cruelty will be added?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Very sad. And I was watching a tape last night of a K9 officer go for a escapee in the woods, she was wearing a choke chain and a collar. They are trained to hold on and have their handler come behind them, grab the collar and pull them off. So while he's zoned in on the one guy, all the other would have to do is pick him up by the choke chain/prong, or twist a normal collar. IF he was even killed by strangulation.

That dog died working, that's a real dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

When I see the autopsy report I'll update. Blek seemed like such a wonderful working and family dog and the video made me tear up.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

My husband works in law inforcement/soldier, he deals with all sorts! Maybe my heart is just to soft for animals in general, But I feel like people who can be so brutally cruel to animals especially a working police dog in the middle of retaining a suspect, have something not right with them. Obviously this person was 1. breaking into a home. 2. went after this dog and physically killed this animal. If this guy was selling drugs to our kids or went after a person instead of the dog this man would be put away for a long time! Yeah he wasn't selling drugs that we know of, but he was breaking into that house for a reason I'm pretty sure wasn't Legit. If you don't think that this man would have this behavior with a person...come to work with my husband one day. We have a responsiblity to these dogs when we let them do this work. If we don't put these violent offenders away for a long time and us as regular citizens don't support our community and government leaders in convicting these guys to the fullest extent, we are all guilty of animal crulety. These dogs serve us and risk their lives.This dog died a horrible death, while serving us! Sorry for the soap box, But these dogs are incredible! Thanks guys and thanks for the men and women who train and work with them and mostly love and protect them!!!! Last thing Idaho is one THE WORST states for animal cruelty laws! We should be ashamed! I hope I haven't offended anyone, I just really respect these dogs and their handlers!!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveVery sad. And I was watching a tape last night of a K9 officer go for a escapee in the woods, she was wearing a choke chain and a collar. They are trained to hold on and have their handler come behind them, grab the collar and pull them off. So while he's zoned in on the one guy, all the other would have to do is pick him up by the choke chain/prong, or twist a normal collar. IF he was even killed by strangulation.That dog died working, that's a real dog.


Is it possible the suspect was able to snap his neck and it just looks like strangulation?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Anything is possible. They are doing a necropsy. That's the only sure way of knowing.

DFrost


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, It might be harder to snap a neck, it's surrounded by muscle, and the spine is probably pretty strong itself... But I don't know how you'd manage to snap the neck of a dog in attack mode.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

That is so sad, Blek was just doing his job. If he was strangled, they ought to strangle the perp and then do cpr, just so he''ll know how it feels!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveHmm, It might be harder to snap a neck, it's surrounded by muscle, and the spine is probably pretty strong itself... But I don't know how you'd manage to snap the neck of a dog in attack mode.


I don't know what it's called but there is a "technique" that can snap a human's neck - don't know why it couldn't do the same to a dog.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: kenk
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StryderPup What I don't get is how a full grown GSD could be strangled? Is there more to the story??
> ...


I don't.

A GSD is what about 100lbs? I'm 225lbs and I'm not a huge person just 6'4" tall and have been since I was 16yrs old. I know I could do that to a GSD, much less two people.

Or take the dog out in other ways.

With a police K-9, a person that keeps their head is a real danger to a dog less than half their size. Just using myself as an example I am much bigger, stronger and smarter than any GSD I have ever seen.

Were I in the woods and GSD attacked me police K-9 or other and I was inclined to harm the dog it would be quite bad for the dog. Especially a dog trained to bite and hold, and not to kill me. 

It's the police officer behind the dog that would be more than I could deal with.

That's why the news helicopter is called into fault, because the officer could not follow the dog, nor could he call him back to keep him safe as he needed to do.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kenk
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StryderPup What I don't get is how a full grown GSD could be strangled? Is there more to the story??
> ...


A k9 cop that I use to know (we lost touch over the years) was in the paper not to long ago..well, maybe a year/ish. Went to a domestic call, was first on scene, him and his dog went to the door, when the guy answered, for whatever reason, went right to the dog, grabbed it by the neck and started to strangle it.

Im talking, Knock, Open, Grab, Strangle. That fast. Of course the cop started beating the crap outta the guy, who dropped the dog, the dog went after the guy but got his handlers arm..thankfully back up was right behind him and they got the situation under control.

But yeah, its very possible.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to ask... If a cop deploys his K9 while the suspect is out of sight completely, what happens if there is a kid somewhere between the officer and suspect? Kid sees this charging dog and runs, would the K9 go after him? The dog knows he's looking for someone, and a person smelling of fear and adrenaline running from him could certainly make him mistake the kid for his target...?

I only say this because I believe an officer should not deploy his dog unless he KNOWS where the suspect is, or sees him, so he can catch up with the dog after it nabs the suspect. If Blek's handler had done thus, Blek would be here.

And what of sending in two-dog teams when there are multiple fleeing suspects? 2-3 guys on one dog is like begging for your dog to die... However, two dogs attacking 2-3 people are sure to slow things down and give the officers a good chance of getting there in time. I've never seen it done, why not?


----------



## lordbater (May 6, 2012)

Sorry to drag up an old thread. This police officer was shot in the arm today and managed to fire back at the punk. The article I read mentioned his K9, I was wondering if anyone has any information about what happened to the guy that did it.. I couldn't find anything online about any convictions or anything.

OFFICER IS STABLE CONDITION|Montgomery County Police Reporter


Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

My deepest condolences to Bleck's handler and family.

Unfortunately there are those out there with the know-how to disable K9s; It was (and still is) a part of Marine Corp training and I'd guess it's a part of training in other branches too. Then there are the dog fighters; If someone has been handling fighting dogs for any amount of time, they probably have the ability to take out a K9.

It's cases like this, with so many variables, that make it harder for justice to be done for K9 Bleck. Maybe this situation will lead to tougher penalties in Texas for those who injure or kill K9 Officers.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd say that guy needs a firing squad.


----------

